# New Colorado Bicycle Tour



## MerlinAma

Check out 109West.com

This is their first year and it looks like a very good route.

Several of us have already signed up and are really looking forward to seeing some of Colorado we haven't ridden before.

FYI - the start and finish are only about 30 miles apart so it is essentially a loop ride. I understand there will be a shuttle van on Saturday before the tour so you can park at the finish (Gateway) and get transportation to the start in Grand Junction.


----------



## Crabtree4

My wife and I are strongly considering signing up for this ride. Have been pricing airline tickets.


----------



## colorider7

Wow! Stunning route. I have done parts of it. Would be great to do the whole thing. I already have another trip planned on those dates, otherwise I would definitely do it. So cool. I hope it's a huge success and they it again next year.


----------



## eofelis

How is it that I had not heard about this ride? I live in Grand Junction.
I've ridden almost all of these roads, except for the Cortez-Telluride portion. And Telluride to Placerville I have not ridden.

Day 1 is a hella climb. Bring your granny gears.
Day 5 is one of my favorite routes. The Canyon of the Dolores River is one of my favorite places.
It is about 50 miles from Gateway to GJ, with a good climb to the divide in Unaweep Canyon. Unaweep is an awesome ride though.

Try to stay an extra day in GJ to ride the Colorado National Monument.


----------



## JChasse

eofelis said:


> How is it that I had not heard about this ride? I live in Grand Junction.


Same here. I live in Durango, and I've never heard of it...


----------



## Crabtree4

OK, we did it! My wife and I are registered for 109 Degrees West! Looking forward to visiting and riding in Colorado for the first time. (We're from Ohio). Now I just need to make sure I get into shape!!

109west.com


----------



## Rokh On

Congratulations! You are going to love the ride. It covers some really beautiful territory. You do have some climbing ahead of you and some pretty good altitude coming from Ohio. The good news is the schedule between day 3 and day 6.

You are right about getting into shape and training. I'm riding a good portion of the same area in June and I'm heavy into 6x3's training now...before getting to the over/unders.

Gateway is a great place to recoup and relax. I think you will like staying there. It will be warm in July. Just in case you might be interested, lot's of really great mtbing close by.


----------



## MerlinAma

The tour is now offering one day options for several days. If you are vacationing in the area (or live there), you might want to look into this. 
Since this is the first year, the tour will be small so it will almost be more like a private tour, with the support of a large tour. At a very competitive price.
I can't wait to get there. It's going to be 100 degrees this week where I live so cool mountain air will be a relief!


----------



## rcharrette

I know the people putting on this ride, very experienced in the hospitality and bike tour industries. Count on a very well supported and spectacular ride. Enjoy and take lot's of pictures


----------



## JChasse

hmmm. My wife trained her butt off for the Iron Horse Classic this year. She'd probably ridden 10 road rides in her life prior to this year, so it was a big undertaking for her. She ended up getting food poisoning the Tuesday before, and didn't eat ANY solid food until the morning of the ride. She was ridiculously dehydrated, and probably weighed under 100lbs on "race day" so she had nothing in reserve to start. She still made it from Durango to Silverton by noon - yes, she's my new cycling hero!

Anyway, that day was a sufferfest for her. So the Ouray to Durango day of this tour may be a pretty cool way to not let her hard work go to waste. Anyone know what you get for the $150 single day registration?


----------



## MerlinAma

JChasse said:


> ..... Anyone know what you get for the $150 single day registration?


Per the website -

"OPTION 3 - Day 3 only, Ouray to Durango, Tuesday July 23rd.
Includes SAG and aid station support, welcome reception in Durango
and transportation back to Ouray."


----------



## JChasse

MerlinAma said:


> Per the website -
> 
> "OPTION 3 - Day 3 only, Ouray to Durango, Tuesday July 23rd.
> Includes SAG and aid station support, welcome reception in Durango
> and transportation back to Ouray."


No offense intended to anyone, but that's not super compelling for that much coin. Particularly considering I don't know who's going to get themselves to Ouray, CO (not an easy place to get to) for a single day bike ride, then pay to be transported back to Ouray after?? I guess if you're one of the 1,002 people who live in Ouray (according to City Data) it could be enticing


----------



## MerlinAma

I think it would only make sense if you happened to be in Ouray on vacation and could spare a day for a great road ride.
But you much more for your coin by doing the whole week for sure.


----------



## JChasse

MerlinAma said:


> I think it would only make sense if you happened to be in Ouray on vacation and could spare a day for a great road ride.
> But you much more for your coin by doing the whole week for sure.


Possibly. But considering there are probably less than, what, 100-150 hotel/motel rooms total in Ouray, well...it's a tough way to fill an event.

If they offered the single-day ride without the transport back for roughly half the price (which would surely be profitable for the organizers - SAG and aid for an open course ride that's already in progress are practically free - it's a banana, 2 orange slices and a few cookies ), I'd bet you they could get some registrations from "locals", meaning the bike folks in Durango and therabouts. But paying for transport back to some place 75 miles from home won't get many penny pinching Durangoans to sign up.

Sure is a pretty ride, though.


----------



## Rokh On

Before commiting to the Ouray to Durango segment you might want to check out the road out of Ouray. It sucks. I just did the Colorado Death Tour Ride. They are in the process of putting down chip and seal on the Ouray side of Red Mountain. It was like a freakin gravel grind ride. Really needed to be on my toes doing that decent down into Ouray on fresh chip and seal. 2 days later after completing the Silverton loop we drove out of Silverton and back over Red Mountain to Ouray. It was even worse.

JChasse - congrats to your wife on a great job. We raced the train out of town but that is about it. I thought for sure with it stopping for water only 7 miles out I had a chance - HAHA - not even close. I absolutely loved Durango. While I love the route, I don't see doing the actual Iron Horse event in my future anytime soon


----------



## OldChipper

Thanks for posting this! This is just the tour that my wife and I have been looking for!!


----------



## MerlinAma

OldChipper said:


> Thanks for posting this! This is just the tour that my wife and I have been looking for!!


If you have any questions let me know. 

I'm on the 109West forum too.


----------



## OldChipper

Not clear if you're a rider or part of the organizing team. We registered yesterday. How long to hear from the lodging organizer?


----------



## MerlinAma

OldChipper said:


> Not clear if you're a rider or part of the organizing team. We registered yesterday. How long to hear from the lodging organizer?


I'm a rider foremost but am also listed as a "rider consultant" on the 109West "Team" page. 
That means I get to provide some input as an experienced Colorado tour rider. Mostly on the route.
I would think you would hear back soon on the lodging. That being said, the owners of Alpine Cycle just finished RTR and are on their way to Bike Virginia. I emailed yesterday and they have people in their office to take care of business while they are gone.
That's one thing I really like - they are on the scene during the tours they support just in case any issues arise.
If you don't hear back by next week, send me a message and I can get you an email address. 
I'll look forward to meeting you on the ride!


----------



## OldChipper

MerlinAma said:


> I'm a rider foremost but am also listed as a "rider consultant" on the 109West "Team" page.
> That means I get to provide some input as an experienced Colorado tour rider. Mostly on the route.
> I would think you would hear back soon on the lodging. That being said, the owners of Alpine Cycle just finished RTR and are on their way to Bike Virginia. I emailed yesterday and they have people in their office to take care of business while they are gone.
> That's one thing I really like - they are on the scene during the tours they support just in case any issues arise.
> If you don't hear back by next week, send me a message and I can get you an email address.
> I'll look forward to meeting you on the ride!


They're welcome to run their business any way they want; but if it were me, I'd prefer them to be in the central office managing the business as a whole including future trips and have a competent on-site manager, not getting bogged down in day-to-day issues on individual trips.

As it is, it's been almost a day and I don't have any confirmation they even received my registration, nevermind a "welcome" or "next steps" e-mail. Doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## MerlinAma

OldChipper said:


> ......... but if it were me, I'd prefer them to be in the central office managing the business as a whole including future trips and have a competent on-site manager, not getting bogged down in day-to-day issues on individual trips.
> 
> As it is, it's been almost a day and I don't have any confirmation they even received my registration,........


I can't speak for them but can simply share my experiences/thoughts.
I've encouraged more than a few friends to join me on various tours over the years, all using Alpine for lodging. They also expressed what you are expressing "it's been almost a day" and I haven't heard from them. I will certainly share this with the owners the next time we communicate.
I'll also get in touch with the "home office" to encourage them to communicate with you ASAP.
All that being said, Laura is very people oriented and really likes getting to know her customers. They have more than just a few who have used their services for many years. 
I can assure you that you are in good hands. I'm calling their office now!


----------



## OldChipper

So, finally got a call back on my voice mail (they called during lunch, good plan). This was more than a week after I registered. The call was to arrange lodging, but every time I try to call back, I end up in voice mail hell with no real person to talk to. Again, not inspiring. At least they've charged my card for the registration fee now. :^\


----------



## OldChipper

OK, we connected and I'm all registered and lodging arranged. Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## MerlinAma

OldChipper said:


> OK, we connected and I'm all registered and lodging arranged. Looking forward to it!!!


Great! I'm excited about the ride too. I'll try to find you when we are there. I'm pretty sure we will have a chance to meet everyone on the tour.
PS - I'll be riding a Parlee with green bands around the seat and down tube.


----------



## MerlinAma

We finished 109West on Saturday. What a week!

Perfect weather, a great route, and met some new friends including OldChipper and his wife. Rode with them some during the week and enjoyed it a lot. Very nice people and very good riders to say the least.

Also met some people from other forums which makes me glad I don't rant TOO much when online.

Anyone wanting a great ride next summer should stay tuned to the 109West.com website to see when and where the tour will be in 2014.


----------



## OldChipper

Excellent week indeed! It was a great pleasure meeting and riding with you Merlin, and we met many other fun, strong and skilled riders from around the country during the week as well!!! A real change from the typical one-day ride where you don't know whether you can trust the skills of the person in front of you enough to follow their wheel. 

I definitely agree that the ride and logistics are very well-planned and executed. I highly recommend the ride and the organizing team to anyone wanting to get a sample of all the great scenery and riding that Colorado has to offer (having ridden here for over 20 years)!!! 

Our sincere thanks to everyone associated with the tour!!! We're very likely to be back next year.


----------

